# Copper Peptide Serum + Emu Oil = one happy beagle!



## beaglette (Feb 19, 2008)

I ordered some emu oil from Lure Beauty and a note was attached with the emu oil saying that it works great with copper peptides. So, I went and researched copper peptides-- they didn't sell them on their website.

I the copper peptide serum I bought at skinbiology.com. I was a bit surprised at the consistency-- it was liquid as in, like water. I thought it would be thicker. I tried the serum and LOVE it. After I shower and have damp skin, I put on my copper peptides and then slather on emu oil. I wait about 7 or 8 minutes, massage my face again (so the emu oil can be absorbed) and wait about 5 minutes more before I apply my foundation primer.

I'm not sure what has made the difference in my skin care routine becaues I changed it up dramatically but, I do know that I love this combo! In the evening/afternoon I wash my face with philosophy purity cleanser and apply one of the combos: (alternate daily)

Lac hydrin lotion

Complex 15 Therapeutic Moisturizing Face Cream

AND:

Eau Thermale Avene Ystheal+ Cream for my eyes

Eau Thermale Avene Innovation Eluage Retinaldehyde Cream for my face

I love my new skin care routine but absotively love using the copper serum and emu oil as my moisturizer under my MMU!

Just wanted to share!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Kathy (Feb 19, 2008)

Good for you! It feels good when you find a skin care regime that works for you! I've been hearing the raves about emu oil for awhile now, I just hesitate because that oil comes from an animal, doesn't it? That idea doesn't send me, I have to say. But, glad it's working for you.


----------



## beaglette (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Kathy






Yeah, emu oil is from the flightless bird, the emu, of the ratite family (same as the ostrich and rhea). It's 100% consumable, right down to it's feathers and bones-- no waste!

It doesn't smell funky or really smell like anything. I gave my mom a bottle that I ordered from Lure Beauty and she said that it was amazing that it could go on oily and really sink into your skin and your skin isn't oily, just soft!

It has amazing transdermal properties and is a great carrier for other products (like copper peptide serum



as it helps deliver the product below the skin. As a matter of fact, they are working on an insulin patch as well as a weight loss patch using emu oil as the transdermal delivery system.

I found a great deal on a gallon of it too-- it was about $90! That is WAY CHEAP seeing that it's normally about $235-$250/gallon. I haven't taken the plunge on the gallon just *yet* BUT, I am seriously contemplating it!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## lesliemostly (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds interesting...Im going to look into this...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

I am intrigued!!!!..Your routine sounds really expensive but effective...


----------



## lapuce (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow that is great to know.I am very interested as I have psoriasis.I have to say this winter is the first one ever that my skin is behaving since I started to use Vaseline !!

I use it only at night and I have to say my skin improved a lot.

I am looking for a daytime moisturizer right now.The skinbiology website is indeed very interesting.

Thanks for your post and all the wonderful info


----------



## jenfer (Feb 24, 2008)

They do sell the copper peptide on their website, I have a sample from them, but only tested it once. haahaa... maybe I should dig it out again. I love Lure Beauty.


----------



## lapuce (Feb 25, 2008)

Beaglette!! was wondering for the Emu oil on Lure beauty: Did you get the plain one or ask for an added fragrance?

I would like to know and I am very curious about the scent of the plain one.

I am so tempted to order along with the Emu soap !!!





Oh my what did you do that for ? Lol !!! I have to say the prices are great


----------



## Maysie (Mar 10, 2008)

I just ordered the 2oz size of emu oil off of Lure Beauty based on your recommendation Brandi! I can't wait to try it! Oh and I got to use the 20% off coupon for signing up for their newsletter- that was awesome!!


----------



## lapuce (Mar 10, 2008)

Maysie!! I caved in and ordered the emu soap,emu oil and the CP serum. I am in love.My skin has never been so soft and glowing.I started slowly as recommended.Now i used it everyday.

I think I found my HG product.Hope you like it as much as I do.

Thanks again to Brandi for the great info


----------



## Maysie (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lapuce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maysie!! I caved in and ordered the emu soap,emu oil and the CP serum. I am in love.My skin has never been so soft and glowing.I started slowly as recommended.Now i used it everyday.I think I found my HG product.Hope you like it as much as I do.

Thanks again to Brandi for the great info





Oh wow, that's so good to hear! Now I'm really excited to receive my oil! I'm actually going to use it to help heal an ear piercing I recently got, and of course try it as a face moisturizer too. Thanks lapuce



Did you get a scented version? I was contemplating the orange fragrance, but my skin is so picky, that I just went with the unscented kind.


----------



## lapuce (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Maysie.I got the unscented one and there is no smell at all.I wanted to pick a fragrance like you as my skin is very sensitive but decided to keep it simple.

I have to say my fave is the soap.I have never used a soap that lather so nicely and leave my skin so soft.I got the honey oatmeal one.

The 2 other products are very good as well.No complaint !!

I wanted to add that I followed one of your advice on a thread a while back about mascara.I got Lash Envy by Prescriptives that you recommended.Wow I really do like it





Thanks a lot for sharing that info.

Let me know how you like the Emu oil.


----------



## Maysie (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll have to check out their soap then...honey oatmeal sounds very moisturizing. Oh and glad you like the prescriptives mascara, it's all I'll use



Definitely will let you know how the emu oil turns out...


----------



## beaglette (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't answer before now, y'all. I didn't see that there was any new posts on this thread





I didn't get the fragranced oil because I am highly allergic to fragrances. Plus, Ihad previous experience with unscented emu oil and knew what to expect- no distinguishable scent.

I'm glad you love it lapuce



And I hope you love it to Maysie. I use the emu oil for everything! My son had a breakout o his chin-- dry skin from the

-30 degree wind chills here and I put it on at night and by morning it was gone. My 14 month old had wind rash on her cheeks and I put some on her at night, the next morning, gone. My oldest daughter had some funky rash on her arm-- same thing. And I used it on my 4 year old too for a spot on her back that she had rubbed raw from her car seat. Worked like a charm!

I think my hormones are raging (contractions are horrible but not doing anything to my cervix) and the hormones are wreaking havoc on my skin. Well, I have one big pimple on my chin under my lip that appears to have gotten infected (it hurts!) I am using emu oil on it (started today) and I HOPE it will be better by tomorrow.

Pretty bad when I complain about one pimple, huh? I just don't get breakouts, ever. Except for that whole change my skin care regime to Avon Anew and I had soooooo many small pimples it was unreal! Now I just have a bunch of Anew stuff lying around and clear skin...ha.

I've ditched the Avene routine as well as the Lac-Hydrin lotion and I just do the copper peptide serum and emu oil because I'm in love. That was money down the drain!! I guess I'll have to put that on my swap list along with the MAC foundation and Dior Foundation I got for a steal from Stereogirl (I think that's her name?- Shaundra) as they are both toooo dark for me. I'll have to do that later this week-- 3 of my 4 children now have strep throat. The other has bronchitis and I have the flu and bronchitis as does my mom. UGH!!!!

Maysie let us know how you like the emu oil!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## milkandkisses (May 3, 2008)

I've been very curious about this. I might try it out at some point. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shari (Feb 9, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]Should emu be applied after cp serum ?


----------



## divadoll (Feb 9, 2012)

After having a look at the cp serum, I'd think emu oil goes after.  There is an updated link to the peptide.  This thread is 4 years old tho.  Why not start a new post and ask about it some more if you are interested?
 



> Originally Posted by *Shari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should emu be applied after cp serum ?


----------

